# Please help me install Basic Linux onto 2 Floppy disks



## PrinceRameses (Dec 21, 2007)

*
This is what I am trying to get for my dinosaur, Compaq Presario 5050. But I have never booted linux through floppy disks before, so I haven't a clue what I am doing.

In the read me from the site I linked above, it said they need to be 1.44 M and DOS formatted. Both are 144, and I went to my computer (in XP) and right clicked on the floppy, format, and create bootable DOS disk. But this fills the disk up with files, and even when I deleted them all, it said there was not enough room for one of the two files I am supposed to copy on to it.

So, how do I make the file fit onto the floppy, and how do I write the image file to one of the floppies? In DOS? I can use linux too, if necessary. (if it's easier)

I need STEP BY STEP instructions, leaving even the simplest step out; I have never used DOS before.

Thank you.*


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

closing duplicate, please respond at http://forums.techguy.org/linux-unix/993354-please-help-me-install-basic.html . Please do not create duplicate threads for the same issue.

Thanks,

v


----------

